# 28th Annual IGFA International Auction - Makaira Donation



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

hope this finds everyone doing well. please note that the igfa 28th annual international auction (http://www.igfa.org/Events/Intl-Auction.aspx) will be held at the end of january 2012, however the online portion of the bids will be posted the 1st week of november 2011 and makaira pulling lures will be putting the attached spread in this years auction: 

“big 19”* – green paua shell – green/gold over ice blue/chartreuse 
“brutus”* – natural paua shell – blue/pearl/black stripes over black/blue 
“ursa”* – natural paua heart shell – purple/silver/black bars over purple/glow/black stripe 
“bullwinkle” – pink angel wing shell – pearl over pink 
“lena” – brown gold lip shell – brown/orange over pink/glow/black stripe 

* keel weighted. 

enjoy the sneak peek before they are posted online, good luck, and keep you posted! catch ‘em up – justin


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Nice new heads! They should be great producers like the rest of your line of lures already does.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Justin,

Please remove the pink bullwinkle from the offering. Thats my secret weapon!! Oh yeah, and send me a couple more please!!

Dave


----------



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

DISANTO said:


> Justin,
> 
> Please remove the pink bullwinkle from the offering. Thats my secret weapon!! Oh yeah, and send me a couple more please!!
> 
> Dave


hey dave - 

your secret "was" safe with me!!

no problem, on a couple more.

good luck and catch 'em up - justin


----------

